

Csysdig – Universal System Visibility with Native Container Support - msarmento
https://github.com/draios/sysdig/wiki/Csysdig-Overview

======
pagebm
Interesting, this looks slick. How does the performance overhead compare to
htop?

~~~
degio
One of the tool authors here. The answer is "it depends". We absolutely
designed sysdig and csysdig to work on production systems. They both work by
capturing system events, so their cpu usage depends on the number of system
calls in the system. On machines with average workloads, I would expect
csysdig's CPU usage to be comparable or slighly lower than htop. On machines
that do a lot I/O, the CPU will probably be higher. Memeory usage is typically
some tens of megabytes.

